# Password Access on Websites



## HDStauffer (Jan 16, 2005)

My business partner and I have decided to start up a magazine, with online access to paid yearly subscribers. She purchased the domains last night, through Google. I've been toying around with the pages, just to see what all can be done there with their website building stuff...we will both be working on the website...

Now for the question: Is it possible to make parts of the website password access only?
Or would we have to move our domain to another host?

She wants to keep the google page builder stuff because it has a WYSIWYG option that she can easily use. We also don't want to sink a lot of money into website hosting right off the bat--need to see if we'll succeed at this or fail. So if this isn't possible with the google pagebuilder service, what are our options?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

HDStauffer said:


> Now for the question: Is it possible to make parts of the website password access only?
> Or would we have to move our domain to another host?


Well, this is what the "Google horse" says:



Google Page Creator Help said:


> Is it possible to password protect or restrict access to pages?
> 
> While we don't offer this feature right now, we'll certainly keep it in mind for the future.


Peace...


----------



## HDStauffer (Jan 16, 2005)

so...does anyone know of affordable options that we can use that will allow a password access?


----------



## trs21219 (Dec 26, 2006)

it depends, im not familiar with google's pages but can you add your own scripts such as php? if so i can help you set up a simple password protection system. if not you can look at http://www.bravenet.com , they have some good tools for free webhosting

good luck to ya


----------



## HDStauffer (Jan 16, 2005)

i've never used google before....ages ago when I first got the internet I had some success using the Geocities pages and typing everything out...i'd be willing to try though, and if it fails, we'll just set our page up elsewhere where we can use it.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I think you need to write some web-application using PHP+MySQL or ASP+MSSQL. What you are trying to achieve should not be done in places like Google pages and Geocities. Since you have no experience of web-development, please contact some developer and get this done OR be ready to spend hours in front of your screen and learn. Pay for a hosting account. I recommend look for some good cPanel based hosting.


----------

